# Bud To Coconut Oil Ratio?



## James286 (Mar 4, 2013)

What is the bud to oil ratio? I want to make some caps or use the oil for baking. I wan to use my mini crock pot.

Any thoughts? 

What about using leaf? 

James


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 4, 2013)

I admit I make it heavy , I use 1/4 pound of bud to a one pound jar and I simmer it in a gallon of water for a few hours minimal . I don't use leaf either as I don't like the added chlorophyll taste ..


----------



## longdogin (Mar 4, 2013)

let us no how they turn out,i tried making it with 5g of kief and a couple table spoons of coconut oil to make i belive 10 caps. but i must have failed somewere because they didnt do a thing


----------



## James286 (Mar 4, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> I admit I make it heavy , I use 1/4 pound of bud to a one pound jar and I simmer it in a gallon of water for a few hours minimal . I don't use leaf either as I don't like the added chlorophyll taste ..


So 1 bud Part to 3 parts oil..

Why do you use water?


----------



## Widespread (Mar 13, 2013)

I think that's one part bud to *four* parts oil, by weight! Wow. Do you use water just to wet it all, and maybe to soften up the mash?


----------



## ROFLhacks (Mar 14, 2013)

he uses water so he doesn't burn the bud


----------



## 2Kushed (Mar 14, 2013)

James286 said:


> What is the bud to oil ratio? I want to make some caps or use the oil for baking. I wan to use my mini crock pot.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


It won't make strong enought caps. You can use any part of the plant with trichomes. All of what I would consider leaf would not be used. Melt the coconut oil and stir-in broken-by-hand bud or high-quality trim until just before it won't cover the cannabis any more. Reserve some oil so that it can be added later if you think it needs it, as you are doing the extraction.


----------



## 2Kushed (Mar 14, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> I admit I make it heavy , I use 1/4 pound of bud to a one pound jar ..


I love it and it substantiates your name!

James286-He uses water because he can't cover that much material with 1 lb. jar.


----------

